# First venture part 2- yes part two



## Venatus (Jan 7, 2015)

so anyways i chilled with the guy and his dog for a while, we went to another pair of homeless folk, and i watched them disassemble the stolen phone, hack into it with the factory command thingy, aqnd then they began to play with sim cards and they wanted to use the phone with a simcard that was too big, so i gave them my cutters and they trimmed the sim card (this did not work). the grubby dreaded junkie (we will just call him j) decided to call it a night, after all it was in the morning. he took me to the camp he was at, they had a fire, and i slept on cardboard for an hour before people started being loud and waking up. 

so the day started, and i ate my private food supply while everyone else had burnt dumpster dived tamales, now i wouldnt have minded if i had nothing else to eat, but i was not exactly hungry.Tthere where several people around, an old guy who was always annoyed with the rest of the group(roofneck), a dude who was constantly asleep (because he got laid) a dried up old hag that had apparently banged everyone including him, and a meth headed train hopper(methop). They whernt the freindliest band of vagrants , but after all this i could say they where trustworthy people. so everyone got up and did the seemingly regular debate on who was going to get the beer, the water, restart the fire, and who was going to go and lift stuff at safeway. i sat back and watched, eventually i think it was the old hag who went off to get the beer and water and whatnot. while that was happening i dinked around talked with people and learned some stories.

so first of all, obviously i am using fake names in this story, nobody in san francisco knows who i am yada yada ya, whatever, but i think js story is worth telling, because it was what led me to meet him and sleep at a camp with a fire, rather than freeze my ass off all night wandering the city. anyways- js brother was having problems with a drug dealer, like the kind of drug dealer with a warehouse guarded by thugs with uzis. now im sure this already sound made up but im getting to the good part. now this drug dealer killed some poor asshole, and nobody gave a fuck. but then js brothers life was in danger, so j made the choice and snitched to save him. the drug dealer got put away (i think) unless he got killed. and a bunch of haters came and tried to start shit with him because he snitched on their drug supply. so j went opened up a can of woop ass and took them all down one gutter brawl at a time, and thats how he got the phone he stole. thats how he ended up staying up all night from the adrenaline rush of the fight (plus he smokes speed) and tats how i met him.

anyways back to the main story. so eventually people where getting more upset about who was going to do the safeway hiest, and after they explained it to me (each with their own version of how it would be done) i decided i would help them. so methop and roofneck (more about him later) and i went to the safeway. we each walked in individually. i distracted the shoppers and storekeepers with my emotionally charged moment of nostalgia when i saw a bunch of plastic flowers, and while that was happening roofneck and methop walked out with a huge box of beer and like 7 tubs of real crab (that shit is expensive) then i went out utterly astonished by how easy that was and we walked back to the camp. when we got back everyone was up except for the guy who got laid (well technically he was up but he had passed out again after having his life force siphoned by the hag) some folks left and i practiced some basic combat maneuvers with a local combat training group for a while. 

anyways about roofneck. you wouldnt know it but this scraggly gold guy used to freerun and do parcour, he used to sleep on rooftops and stash shit there for later sue, like food drugs whatever. this guy was a skilful climber and he knew how to not be seen. but then he was pushed or he fell off something and he broke his neck. he told me all about the various things to look out for when it comes to rooftops and how to scale them, and after i get back into freerunning myself i may post a thread with my collective knowledge. after all i used to freerun, and once you start doing it things just come naturally, especially if you live for that powerful adrenaline high.

eventually i had to leave early because of pesonal matters, but the crew was going to have a feast of buttered crab and whatever else they could get. i wish i hadnt left, because the trip back was an absolute bitch, i passed out multiple times along the way, and i got on the train south with a lucky ticket some random guy gave me.

fuck im getting carpal tunnel form typing all this, but im going to go back to SF soon, reunite with j and all his folk and begin my life as a traveler. honestly despite the cold and my ill prepared self, i had a hell of alot of fun, and if i had stayed i could have filled up on crab before i left. some people like the comfort of an unlife as a cog of the machine, i love the hardship and danger of adventure and the freedom and experince it brings.
theres only one thing i would change about that trip, and id say it would be how prepared i was. i should have planned better even if it worked out the way it did, after all i just grabbed my shit and left as soon as i decided i wanted to go. next time ill have a tent some extra food and water. and hopefully j will give me one of his pups. 

ill keep you all posted - Jas Venatus


----------



## Tude (Jan 7, 2015)

LOL - "Methhop", fun read - thanks!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 7, 2015)

I knew it was fiction when I read "burnt dumpster dived tamales". 
Tamales are awesome and there are no people alive who have served burnt tamales (proven fact).


----------



## Cirno9 (Jan 7, 2015)

thats why they threw them away, probably.


----------



## Odin (Jan 7, 2015)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I knew it was fiction when I read "burnt dumpster dived tamales".
> Tamales are awesome and there are no people alive who have served burnt tamales (proven fact).





OHhhh come on people!! Does mmmmmmmichael have to spell it out for ya...??

lol hehe... ::hilarious::

YOU DO NOT BURN TAMALES>.> YOU STEAM THEM>.> 

In friggin uh what corn husks right? Or Bannaner leaves maybe.... ::cigar::

If they were eating burnt tamales... that must of been some fusion fucking cuisine dumpster... ::fuckinginbed::

Entertaining yarn though.


----------



## Tude (Jan 7, 2015)

<cough> Behold ... charred tamales. Fresh from the grill these blackened beauties are most appetizing, Yes?  LOL if those darn thing fished from the dumpster were burnt then I would say they were sitting at the bottom of a heating unit cooking their lovely asses off - then scrapped off and tossed hehe


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 7, 2015)

Thou shalt not burn thy food...not even tamales.


----------



## Odin (Jan 7, 2015)

Hahaha... looks like we got our asses handed to us @mmmmmmmichael 
::drinkingbuddy::
See though... thast... why Tude' is et Admin. 
I stand corrected.

I apologize to OP as well. Good story.


----------



## Tude (Jan 8, 2015)

I am ... Google Queen <preens>


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 8, 2015)

Sorry folk sbut what the fuck is a tamale? I thought they were candy? Do people actually eat that shit?


----------



## Tude (Jan 8, 2015)

corn based stuffing (cornmeal is what I've had) and some things - peppers, garlic, onion, cayenne - stuff like that - makes a kind of stiff dough - traditional it is just the corn filling. The dough is then wrapped in a corn husk and tied then steamed. I've seen some boiled. You can also add in other ingredients to the dough - meat, hot peppers. My BIL is from San Antonio and he makes some good ones.


----------



## Venatus (Jan 9, 2015)

You have no idea how many hours they all spent debating on how tamales should be steamed- not cooked in a fire -_- they where old anyway, and frozen too, me and j found them on the road on the way to the camp at like 4 in the morning. in the end they charred them and one of them got cooked to ash lol. thats why i never had any, plus i have the bad habit of being a picky eater


----------

